# Almost 6.5 Months Old: Flying-Nun Ears?



## mpadgett.90 (Aug 4, 2012)

My boy, Echo, is just under 6.5 months old. I have never been around a shepherd who's ears are taking so long to stand. He is a biiiig boy. We have closely tracked his growth. His weight is about 75 lbs, height 25". This isn't due to overfeeding: we are well aware of the dangers of rapid growth early on. In everything else he was a late bloomer. Lost his puppy teeth late, for example. He did go through the stage where his ears rotated into all sorts of odd positions...actually before teething. His ears remained in one-flopped-forward-one-flopped-to-the-side position until a few days ago. Now they're both out to the side. He gets lots of chewing time. I did attempt gluing, however he pulls them apart the moment he's alone. After the 6th try I stopped. I will let them do what they will do at this point, but was hoping to perhaps find someone who has been through similar stuff. Naturally, we love him friendly- eared or not... but I'd love to see those proud ears.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

HA! Love the flying nun reference... that's what everyone called Lucy in her puppy days.

Are all his puppy teeth out? The canines are usually the last to go... they're gone too? If all the puppy teeth are out and the adults are in... you'll probably need to do something to help them out.

Try taping if you the gluing didn't work. Take a look at this link. Good luck and welcome to the board.

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like the term you used "friendly eared". my last GSD ears stood up
at 6 months old. the dog i have now ears stood up at 5 months.


----------

